# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Как пробросить PPPoE через windows server 2008

## yakton

В роутрах эта функция называется PPPoE pass through. Так вот на 2008 сервере стоит шлюз керио и раздает интернет надо чтобы из локальной сети он пропускал PPPoe к провайдеру... Помогите советом как это сделать. вариант координально переделывать сеть, и ставить дополнительно роутеры не подходит.

----------

